# Cemetery Greeter talking skull



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Finally had a chance to get some video of my Cemetery Greeter talking skull. Custom greeting written and recorded by yours truly. He sits at the end of the driveway, warning all of the neighborhood children on the big night.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Thats awesome HB!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Chills and I would immediately want to go through your haunt


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Great Job! Kewl!!


----------



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Love it!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Good looking prop and great voice track!

Now all he needs is glowing eyes


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Highbury, you just never cease to amaze me!!! Very amazing work my friend! I love the story line and the warning, though it was grim, it is not likely to scare off really "candy-hungry" TOT's. (you know they are already hopped up on sugar....


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice job on the greeter. Makes me want to brave the perils for the reward in my sack. Maybe even a Witch Whistle.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Really nice job....the friar's robe adds a nice touch. The really great thing is that you can hear and understand what your saying. Sometimes recordings can seem a little muffled or the person talks way to fast, but you have good timing on yours! Great Job!


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice job Highbury. He looks great and hopefully he gives the ToTs the shivers!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! I actually had him out last Halloween and most of the kids ran right past him to get get their candy, but he was a huge hit with all of the parents!

Roxy, I had thought about LED eyes, but first I want to age him a bit more for this season and see what I can do with flood light and shadows.


----------

